# Softmod Original Xbox with Android phone?



## bdacanay (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, I recently got all the stuff I need to soft mod my Xbox, except I'm still waiting for the usb flash drive to get here. I have an old 128mb micro SD card that is gathering dust, so I was wondering if it's possible to put that sucker in my phone and hook it up to my Xbox to install the files? I have read that using a music player could result in a brick, so I'd rather see if anyone else knows before I try to.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Sep 6, 2016)

bdacanay said:


> Hi, I recently got all the stuff I need to soft mod my Xbox, except I'm still waiting for the usb flash drive to get here. I have an old 128mb micro SD card that is gathering dust, so I was wondering if it's possible to put that sucker in my phone and hook it up to my Xbox to install the files? I have read that using a music player could result in a brick, so I'd rather see if anyone else knows before I try to.




No, won't work. You need to either make a USB adapter or order one.  

https://www.amazon.com/Female-XBOX-Controller-Port-Cable-BRAND/dp/B005CKQ6LU

Another option is TSOP Flashing or Hot swapping. 

This is all services I offer as well.


----------



## bdacanay (Sep 6, 2016)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> No, won't work. You need to either make a USB adapter or order one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Female-XBOX-Controller-Port-Cable-BRAND/dp/B005CKQ6LU
> 
> ...


I have the adapter already, just need something to transfer the files.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 6, 2016)

bdacanay said:


> Hi, I recently got all the stuff I need to soft mod my Xbox, except I'm still waiting for the usb flash drive to get here. I have an old 128mb micro SD card that is gathering dust, so I was wondering if it's possible to put that sucker in my phone and hook it up to my Xbox to install the files? I have read that using a music player could result in a brick, so I'd rather see if anyone else knows before I try to.


How about a PC-XBOX HOTSWAP?


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Sep 6, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> How about a PC-XBOX HOTSWAP?




I mentioned hotswap to him already.



bdacanay said:


> I have the adapter already, just need something to transfer the files.



You need a memory card bud or hotswap or tsop flash as I've already stated.


----------



## bdacanay (Sep 6, 2016)

That's not an option either because I have a laptop. I just need something to inject the files on, and I thought maybe I could hook my phone up to the Xbox, format the card, plug it into the PC, copy the files, and transfer them to the Xbox.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 6, 2016)

depends, most phones use MTP as their usb protocol, so that wouldnt work, you need something that is accessed as mass storage, although even if your phone does use mass storage protocols then the phone may refuse to function with the SD once its formatted to XFAT

basically, find a cheap SD card reader or a crappy flash drive


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Sep 6, 2016)

You should be able to take the cable I linked you to and use it on your Xbox with a normal USB Drive. Just hook it up, xbox should detect it and format it.


----------



## bdacanay (Sep 6, 2016)

OK, thanks for your help. I guess I'll wait for my flash drive haha.


----------



## DHall243 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a AR, Memory Card and a copy of Mech Assault Ill sell, Ive had all this stuff for the past 10-15 years, My xbox is done, i dont need it. The memory card already has the linux kernal on it too.


----------



## Rocky5 (Sep 17, 2016)

From another post on another forum.
http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/softmodding-an-original-xbox-with-drivedroid.60368/#post-866641




			
				jowijo said:
			
		

> That all checked out, so I tried as you suggested, and made a new image 16MB in size. Worked perfectly.
> 
> For anyone who finds this useful. You need a rooted Android phone, in my case, I used my Nexus 5. Install Drivedroid from the Play store (unpaid/paid is the same).
> 
> ...


----------

